
Online Marketing Writer Has Been Promoting His Clients in Articles - soneca
https://www.buzzfeed.com/jonchristian/jayson-demers-audienceboom-forbes-entrepreneur-pay-for-play
======
soneca
The author's Twitter thread is also very interesting:
[https://twitter.com/Jon_Christian/status/1013818826696339458...](https://twitter.com/Jon_Christian/status/1013818826696339458?s=19)

------
matt_the_bass
Hmm. I thought everyone knew this was the case for most articles in most trade
journals.

